# Poll for 2012 Charity



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Finally got jogged into doing this !

Above are the options, please select the one you prefer, I will then do a separate poll end of next week with the top 6 options


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, I tried last year with Cancer Research UK, and with no nagging ;-) came second. Better luck this year:

References to consider for your support here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-966687.html#966687

Dave
Edit: You may find this graph useful:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Well, I tried last year with Cancer Research UK, and with no nagging ;-) came second. Better luck this year:
> 
> References to consider for your support here:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-966687.html#966687
> ...


As promised last year Dave-- I back you xxx


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

I too back Cancer Research UK.

One in three of us will get Cancer.

http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/?gclid=CO634pSYu60CFUhrfAodN19FBQ


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Should I help people who, like me, are nearing the end of their self indulgent lives?

Should I help people who are just starting their lives?

No contest I'm afraid.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately the corollary of applying the principle of return on investment too strongly would mean mandatory euthanasia on retirement 

Now if there were a charity that had a demonstrable impact on the quality of parenting for those who most needed it, THAT would get my vote 

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: good one, Dave :!: 

Let's keep this thread at the top, and ensure everybody has their chance to vote. 8)


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I've just gone for the Cancer Research. I'm on the books of the Institute of Cancer Research. In my case, this institute is trying to research the prostate gene. 

According to Dave's graph, male deaths from prostate cancer are in third place!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My only concern is this is a poll to have a poll! 

I seem to recall this technique went wildry awry wrt the Android campsite app. People thought they had already voted but nuke zeroed the counter and started again :-( The second time around never amassed the votes the first poll had!

UncleNorm, it's the X-axis scale in deaths per annum in the UK alone I find saddening.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've gone for Breast Cancer Care because I have had an almost obsessive interest in breasts since I was about 8 when I saw my first real one, that I remember. What a day that was. I knew then there was a God.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have backed my original selection of Bloodbikes as they so such stirling work! 8) :wink:

So many good causes on the list I have to say...... 

Keith


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Unfortunately the corollary of applying the principle of return on investment too strongly would mean mandatory euthanasia on retirement Dave


....... and what a way to encourage people to, very happily, keep working 

And with no pensionners, MHF subscriptions would plummet 

In fact the whole subject of pensions would be solved - now there's an interesting thought.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have happily made my vote from the list. however i am surprised that there is no small local charity listed who would benefit most from us.

cabby


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Pusser said:


> I've gone for Breast Cancer Care because I have had an almost obsessive interest in breasts since I was about 8 when I saw my first real one, that I remember. What a day that was. I knew then there was a God.


Pusser! Naughty boy - you made me spill my tea :lol:

(Bump)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

" since I was about 8 when I saw my first real one"

Now THAT explains a LOT! 

We all know breast is best.

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Snipped:
> UncleNorm, it's the X-axis scale in deaths per annum in the UK alone I find saddening.
> 
> Dave


Yes, indeed, Dave. Very depressing.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> " since I was about 8 when I saw my first real one"
> 
> Now THAT explains a LOT!
> 
> ...


There is a downside. I prayed so hard to get hands on experience, (so to speak) with breasts when I was younger; any size would do; and my prayers have finally been answered in my retirement.

By the Grace of the Lord he has seen fit to give me my own pair which are growing at an alarming rate.

As Mum said. God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Can someone tell me what the Cinnamon Trust and Jo's Trust are please? I want to use my vote wisely but need to know who these Trusts are before I can.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

MrsW said:


> Can someone tell me what the Cinnamon Trust and Jo's Trust are please? I want to use my vote wisely but need to know who these Trusts are before I can.


here's the original suggestions -

cinnamon trust http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1160032.html#1160032

jo's trust http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1170453.html#1170453


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I thought it time that Children got our charity quids.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

CLIC gets my vote, we have to start with the young.

But each and everyone listed has it's own merit.

Keith


----------



## Broko (Jun 17, 2007)

*Charity*

I have personal experience in this matter. My life was saved on the 3rd August last year by the Yorkshire Air Ambulance when my motorcycle was in collision with a truck.
My face hit the rear of the truck and I ended up with massive facial injuries.
Without putting anyone off their tea you could look up from below my chin through where my nose was.
When my friends rang up for an ambulance they said they would send out a paramedic to assess me. An off duty policeman took the phone off my friend and told to operator in no uncertain terms to get the Air ambulance. This they did and 7 mins later I was on my way to York. 
I believe they carried out a tracheotomy on the road side. They said another 4 mins and I would be dead.
I know some people do not like motorbikes and some may say that if I never rode a motorbike I would not have had the injures I now have but the YAA save lots of lives every year.

If anyone is undecided or that it does not matter who they vote for please vote for the Air Ambulance.

BTW my mother died of cancer a few years ago so cancer research is also close to my heart but they do get a high profile already.

I also think that this voting thing is fate because I have just started signing my emails with the Yorkshire air ampulance signature that you see below.

Thanks for listening and please vote.
(it costs £7200 to operate the YAA for one day.

Broko


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

SSAFA for me

They look after ex-service men AND their families if any "nasty" happens and we have all sadly seen the results of injuries sustained in the recent conflicts.

Remember the Government doesn't look after them very well at all and Help For Heroes (another favourite of mine) doesnt look after anyone injured before 9-11  (how many of you knew that little gem??)

Yes I have an interest, a son who has done 2 x tours in 'stan with the RAF. On one tour he was on the medivac Chinook as a door gunner for a while. Reckons he will never forget the fantastic dedication he saw from the medics involved and he tirelessly tries to raise the profile of SSAFA, Royal British Legion, Help For Heroes etc.

Trouble is they are ALL worthy causes and they ALL deserve our patronage.

How about supporting the top THREE charities in this poll for *4* months each?????????


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think this poll should be the main poll. Dont go to another one like last year-- it just draws the result out and it becomes boring for Members. IMO :wink: 
I hated the begging I had to do in the end :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> SSAFA for me
> 
> They look after ex-service men AND their families if any "nasty" happens and we have all sadly seen the results of injuries sustained in the recent conflicts.
> 
> ...


Thats a little unfair as
A- we dont collect enough money to share between 3 charities and B- its unfair to the charities that are lower in the Alphabet 
They all deserve a chance :wink:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

locovan said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > SSAFA for me
> ...


In fairness to Mrplodd I think he mean't the three charities that polled the most votes - not the first three on the above alphabetical list.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

jimmyd0g said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Mrplodd said:
> ...


Oh sorry I have read that wrong so sorry     
Well at least my mistake has bumped it up :wink: :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> How about supporting the top THREE charities in this poll for 3 months each?????????


I have sent him a PM seeking clarification of this point since IMO we would support the top 3 polled charities for *4 *months each,

sadly he no longer has the ability to edit his post (time limit now expired) but any Moderator will change it if my suspicion proves to be accurate and that it is a simple typo. 

I hope that we will be able to clarify this point, :wink:

Dave


----------



## Broko (Jun 17, 2007)

*Me again*

How much did the group raise last year?

I myself will be raising money this year for YAA and WILL raise enough to keep it flying for a day.

It would be good to actually see what raising an amount could do on here rather than a sum of money going into a big pot if you know what I mean?

ie X amount of days flying.

Having said that all charity work is good for the soul!

Broko


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Me again*



Broko said:


> How much did the group raise last year?
> 
> I myself will be raising money this year for YAA and WILL raise enough to keep it flying for a day.
> 
> ...


http://www.justgiving.com/motorhomefacts

You can follow it on the Home Page but it has taken a lot of hard work in Donations and Raffles -with prizes donated from members and Gerald, Pusser, Ramos and myself writing books to sell.
And St Aubyns walked all year bless him he has sore feet now bless!!!
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-115786-walking-to-raise-money-for-the-mhf-charity.html


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Someone correct me if I am wrong but isn't the air ambulance made up of many separate charitable organisations throughout the UK.

How would it be decided which area gets the funds?


----------



## Broko (Jun 17, 2007)

an99uk said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong but isn't the air ambulance made up of many separate charitable organisations throughout the UK.
> 
> How would it be decided which area gets the funds?


Yes. 
Each area runs its own charity and has its own people but a donation can be made to the central Air Ambulance Association.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> I thought it time that Children got our charity quids.


I'm with Frank. I read a story about 20 years ago at a campsite, where a small child known to the family of the owners, was struggling with leukaemia. It was a terribly sad story, without a happy end, but it was heartwarming to read about the support she, and her family, had been getting from CLiC (as they were at the time).

Apart from 2011, where I supported the lovely Mavis's Mesothelioma charity, I always support children's charities where I can.

CLiC Sargent for me.

Gerald


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm at a bit of a loss in trying to understand the logic of the MHF charity.

We are all asked to suggest worthy causes and obviously forward our favourite - the one we would contribute to if we were not in MHF.

When the poll is completed and the most popular charity is chosen, we make our contributions and the money goes to that cause.

So, if I suggest a cancer based charity but the Battersea Dogs Home is the MHF choice, the money that I would've given to my charity would go to the dog's home (an example of course). 

So, in that case, why would I contribute to the MHF pot?

Or am I missing something - does MHF double the amount contributed by members?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tonyt said:


> I'm at a bit of a loss in trying to understand the logic of the MHF charity.
> 
> We are all asked to suggest worthy causes and obviously forward our favourite - the one we would contribute to if we were not in MHF.
> 
> ...


The Money on the Home page is the money collected and goes to the Charity.

So, in that case, why would I contribute to the MHF pot?

I understand what you are saying but the people that win with their Charity should do all they can to raise money and run Raffles etc etc and we dont mind donating like that. :wink:

I had a wonderful band of helper's this year but I know I made it more personal with having Mesothelioma and have survived 3 years and beaten the 3 months given to me. Chemo starts Monday again so the Macmillan and Mesothelioma UK are working hard for me to.

But yes I really do get what you are saying people want to give to their own Charities and can do so but MHFacts can make such a difference to a Charity so please vote and what ever one wins lets support. :wink: :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

locovan said:


> The Money on the Home page is the money collected and goes to the Charity.
> 
> So, in that case, why would I contribute to the MHF pot?
> 
> ...


I understand your desire to get people to contribute to your favourite charity but in doing so they are not supporting their own chosen causes.

Do you really expect people to contribute to a charity just because it's the MHF one and not give that dosh to their chosen one?

Sorry - it doesn't make any sense to me and the poll seems to be a pointless exercise - all it does is to produce a league table of member's favourite charities.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My thoughts are that the money raised by the MHF charity events is EXTRA to the money that I would choose to donate independently it is not a replacement for it.

As an example, last year the chosen charity was Mesothelioma - an excellent cause and well worth supporting, but supporting that did not stop me supporting the Poppy appeal, or Help for Heroes when I encountered the opportunity to support them - albeit not through MHF. 

I suspect that very many MHF subscribers similarly made a donation and received a poppy prior to November 11th.  

So while I can understand your view, think of it as an extra rather than a replacement - many of the fund-raising events take place through rallies or through specially organised events, each of us chooses at the time whether we want to support that or not - no-one can expect everyone to attend every event.........

I hope others agree with my interpretation,  

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I tend to support MHF Charity Via people who are voting with their feet so to speak

Eg Geoff who walked 1000 miles for MHF Charity, buying Pussers book etc

As I see it all are worthy charities therefore I am happy to donate to whichever wins as well as donating to other charities along the way

every little helps

But I thought this thread was about voting for a charity not for debating whether or not we should have a MHF Charity. Thought that was already decided if we've reached the voting stage

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

tonyt said:


> I'm at a bit of a loss in trying to understand the logic of the MHF charity.
> 
> We are all asked to suggest worthy causes and obviously forward our favourite - the one we would contribute to if we were not in MHF.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that mainly or initially the fund raising takes place with things like raffles at rallies. The kind of thing that most people would contribute to if they were there unless they were actually opposed to the charity. I don't think this sort of giving usually conflicts with any decisions people make about which charities to support regularly. Also, some members last year gave up their profits from books they had written, for the Mesothelioma charity, which of course they might not have done if MHF had chosen a different charily. People buying the books may have done so anyway because they wanted the books.

Some time ago I made a commitment to give to Action Aid, by direct debit. This last year I felt strongly about the Mesothelioma charity so I made an additional commitment, to pay an amount each month via the Just Giving site. I may or may not support the 2012 MHF charity in the same way, but if I don't it won't stop me buying a raffle ticket at a rally, if I ever get to one.

I understand your point but if Nuke wants to raise money for charity through his site I think that's fine, nobody had to give. I do think though it is best if it is a charity which will gain wide support, hence I favour the two stage voting system. In this way people who feel their vote might be wasted in the first round if they support their favourite on the list get a second chance to choose between the front runners.

Chris

PS I voted for Children in Need in the first round. That would probably get a monthly commitment from me if it wins.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

keep those votes coming in.....


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Snipped: My thoughts are that the money raised by the MHF charity events is EXTRA to the money that I would choose to donate independently it is not a replacement for it.
> 
> Dave


I agree entirely. Between us, AuntieSandra and I support several charities on a regular basis.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I can understand most of the points made which are all valid in their own way.

I thought the original idea was to raise a lump of money that will be presented to a charity from the main Motorhome Community i.e. MHF.

Therebye an act that promotes this website as having members who care about other people less fortunate and not only about their vans.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Please note I have corrected a typographical error in this post at the request of Mrplodd;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1180187.html#1180187

this post will also act as a bump to raise the profile of this important post which had slipped from the front page..........

If you have not voted yet, please take the time to do so. 

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Wouldn't it be a nice touch to stop the poll and just ask Chris's (Codfinger's) family to choose?


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

+1
Great idea Frank


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> Wouldn't it be a nice touch to stop the poll and just ask Chris's (Codfinger's) family to choose?


Yes.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I think that's a great idea. Either that or just decide on cancer research in his memory.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> bump


OK. We go for pregnant women. 8O

But your previous idea sounds good to me.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

*charity and me*

please help me Help You. I have for the past 30 years work within the operating theatre ,working with people who are undergoing surgery for cancer, and in my out of work hours worked by cycling hundreds of miles to raise funds for cancer charities and have just returned from kenya having cycled 400km in 5days up mount Kenya down to the shore of lake Victoria,

I understand now first hand, how these funds will be used. My fight against cancer goes on. I now plan to cycle Cuba
(in my 60th year!!! OMG )
so if you feel you can help me raise funds in some small way (cake stall at a meet or coffee morning , maybe) my charities all ladies related
( but beast for men also) breast cancer care, jo's trust. ovarian cancer care. 
pls support my charities

thanks Loraine
07969 953 999


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dave

Can we please get the charity poll sorted now.
Thanks

George


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There were suggestions that we adopt a Charity in memory of Chris (codfinger)

Cancer seems to be the most supported Charity anyway

I would like 2012 to be dedicated to the memory of Chris

near to home, near to our hearts' and someone we all knew

Aldra


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

scottie said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Can we please get the charity poll sorted now.
> Thanks
> ...


I agree George! The voting has ceased, with 98 votes cast. There are 3 clear front runners. Either we vote again on them, or circumvent our own system and declare a winner. But we're now near the end of January!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the short runners are now available for voting in a separate poll
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1188255.html#1188255

please select your fave option

Really sorry about missing this, been a bit busy with a few behind the scenes things at MHF / ODB HQ


----------

